# cod liver oil is helping



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I feel less anxious. My mind can concentrate more so I am less anxious and hypoglygemic. I feel more in the moment so I am able to stop thinking about horrible things that have happened far easier. This is the first time I have taken it in conjunction with whey protein isolate (for lactose-intolerant people) powder.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - that;s promising.
I tried to take fish oil/Vitamin E for metabolism boost (Paxil causes weight gain), and I got sick the next day. I am afraid to take it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - that;s promising.
> I tried to take fish oil/Vitamin E for metabolism boost (Paxil causes weight gain), and I got sick the next day. I am afraid to take it.


 It can cause problems I agree


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

How exactly does it help? What does it do to the body?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

TATA said:


> How exactly does it help? What does it do to the body?


If you can find a way to absorb it well, it is supposed to keep your mind in the moment to concentrate to prevent it from being ADD like, it helps your heart and your joints such as spinal problems, its good for your skin and eyesight. I notice that right away after a few days really, it improves aerobic performance, makes it easier to breathe, higher aerobic threshold.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a pill right? I'd hope you weren't taking shots of this stuff, lol.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> This is a pill right? I'd hope you weren't taking shots of this stuff, lol.


liquid


----------

